# Installing a bigger tub



## CalicoSkies (Jan 2, 2017)

I just bought my first house last year.  We'd like to put a bigger tub in the upstairs hall bathroom if possible.  Ideally a hot tub/jet tub, but the bathroom seems a bit too small for that.  I'm wondering if we could at least custom-order a tub that would be a little taller and wider and fit over the same drain hole, faucet, etc.?  Alternately, we have considered putting a hot tub/jet tub in the back yard with a tent or protective structure over it to protect from rain, etc.  I'm curious about any suggestions.  I've attached a pic of the bathroom and the back yard where we've considered possibly putting a hot tub.


----------



## nealtw (Jan 2, 2017)

You have a one piece tub they usually go in during construction as they are to big to go thru doors. So you will be going for a 2 piece or a tile surround.
When done you still would like 15" from the center of the toilet to the side of the tub.
If the back wall is a non bearing inside wall, the studs can be turned or modified to give up to 2" more in that direction.
Moving the plumbing a few inches is not a big deal once you have the tub out.
I have had a jetted tub, the excitement disappears quickly.


----------



## Gary (Jan 2, 2017)

nealtw said:


> I have had a jetted tub, the excitement disappears quickly.



We have one too, and I agree. I've used ours maybe 3-4 times. It's been installed & ready for use for a little over 18 years now.


----------



## nealtw (Jan 2, 2017)

Gary said:


> We have one too, and I agree. I've used ours maybe 3-4 times. It's been installed & ready for use for a little over 18 years now.



We have outfits that will rent a hot tub for parties and such, I talked to a guy that had a standing order for one to be in his drive way one night every week.
He figure it was just less trouble that way.


----------



## havasu (Jan 2, 2017)

Once my G/F read about the bacteria in a jetted tub, she has yet to use it.


----------



## nealtw (Jan 2, 2017)

havasu said:


> Once my G/F read about the bacteria in a jetted tub, she has yet to use it.



Petri dish for six.


----------



## Chris (Jan 2, 2017)

havasu said:


> Once my G/F read about the bacteria in a jetted tub, she has yet to use it.



My new house has a nice jetted tub that I have not used yet, you are ruining the excitement for me. Good thing I have a spa on the master bedroom deck.


----------



## nealtw (Jan 2, 2017)

http://lenpenzo.com/blog/id7010-16-reasons-why-whirlpool-tubs-are-for-suckers.html


----------



## Gary (Jan 2, 2017)

That list is pretty close to spot on. One of our upcoming remodeling projects is the master bath. If I didn't have to cut it up or cut a hole in the side of our newly resided house I'd get rid of it.


----------



## nealtw (Jan 2, 2017)

Chris said:


> My new house has a nice jetted tub that I have not used yet, you are ruining the excitement for me. Good thing I have a spa on the master bedroom deck.



2 40 gallon electric hot water tanks?

If it is older one with water jets, the stuff that comes out of the pipes when it hasn't been used for a few months is exciting.


----------



## bud16415 (Jan 3, 2017)

I wouldn&#8217;t want a jetted tub for all the 16 reasons listed as well. We are shower people and we do have a 6 person spa (hot tub). If the goal is to relax and enjoy a soak with the therapeutic benefits of water jet massage, forget about the jetted tub in the house and save up for a hot tub. A really nice outdoor installation can cost you 10k and will last if taken care of 20 years. Energy costs will pay for the better tub over the cheaper one in a couple years. Plan on a Spa costing you some money in chemicals and electric ongoing. We find the benefits are worth the expense. Ours costs us I&#8217;m guessing $50 a month. 

Ours is covered with a pergola I built that has a roof. In the real cold months, here I have some wind breaks I put up. 

We were in it twice yesterday.


----------



## frodo (Jan 3, 2017)

pour a 1/2 cup of clorox in the tub,  run it, drain it

refill it,  your good to go


----------



## bud16415 (Jan 3, 2017)

frodo said:


> pour a 1/2 cup of clorox in the tub,  run it, drain it
> 
> refill it,  your good to go



 They sell products to clean bio film out of old hot tubs and Im sure a mini dose would do a jetted tub. Other people use vinegar as it works on the gunk just a little slower. I have heard of 5 gallons of vinegar being used in a 300 gallon hot tub so do the math for a small bathroom version. The vinegar will break the scum and flush it out Im not sure Clorox will do more than sanitize it. I would do the vinegar and let it run for a while then let it soak then run etc. for a day maybe. Then drain and flush with clean water then fill again and add the Clorox and let it sit overnight.  

I dont trust hotels with jetted tubs at all or their hot tubs after owning one. If I bought a house with one I would do the above before using it unless I was told it was just done before the sale.


----------



## Chris (Jan 3, 2017)

You guys have officially ruined any dreams I had of getting in my tub. 

Is vinegar or the bleach ok since I am on septic?

I drained my outside hot tub before winter, hopefully got most all the water out more for freezing than anything else. I pulled the pump apart at the lowest location to drain it.


----------



## bud16415 (Jan 3, 2017)

Chris said:


> You guys have officially ruined any dreams I had of getting in my tub.
> 
> Is vinegar or the bleach ok since I am on septic?
> 
> I drained my outside hot tub before winter, hopefully got most all the water out more for freezing than anything else. I pulled the pump apart at the lowest location to drain it.



You will most likely be fine and your septic will work fine with vinegar and a little Clorox. Most people really use way too much sanitizer / Clorox to kill the bad stuff. In my hot tub if Im reading zero chlorine and I add half a cup of Clorox to 400 gallons of water it will bring my chlorine up to 10 parts per million or higher and you only need 2 parts per million. That would be like shocking the tub.  At the farm they dump a cup of Clorox in the sink to scrub the milkers. They have 5 gallons of water in the sink and wonder why their skin is cracking. A little bit goes a long way. 

As to your hot tub you should be fine for the winter. I use a shop vac to get the last of the water out and if you put it on blow or use a leaf blower and shove it on the drain connection you will blow a lot of water out of the lines. I also blow in the jets and water shoots out others and do that when flipping the diverter valves. I find I get about 5 gallons of trapped water out of the pipes after it looks empty. It would be nice if they plumed them with everything draining back to one drain plug, but they dont they have low spots in a lot of the tubes snaking all over the place. They were not designed by rocket scientists. 

Didnt mean to ruin your dreams of getting in your tubs. Here is the product many claim works great and many people do it once a year or every other year. It is called Ahh-some.    https://www.amazon.com/dp/B0030L05GA/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20
I havent tried it just going by what I read on the hot tub forums.


----------



## frodo (Jan 3, 2017)

buy a hand held black light.  next time you are in a hotel room turn it on.

what you se will make you want to run out the door


----------



## Chris (Jan 3, 2017)

frodo said:


> buy a hand held black light.  next time you are in a hotel room turn it on.
> 
> what you se will make you want to run out the door



Hotels are a different game, we don't care what bodily fluids we are sleeping in.


----------



## KULTULZ (Jan 4, 2017)

nealtw said:


> I have had a jetted tub, the excitement disappears quickly.



Are the jets in yours adjustable... 

And/or, did you invite your girlfriend over...


----------



## nealtw (Jan 4, 2017)

KULTULZ said:


> Are the jets in yours adjustable...
> 
> And/or, did you invite your girlfriend over...



The wife at the time would have frowned upon a girl friend coming over.:nono:

Yes you could adjust the jets but they were water jets and keeping the system clean was a pain. Lot's of vinegar


----------

